# [SOLVED] Dual Monitors with an ATI Radeon HD 5700



## Lamboman23 (Nov 27, 2010)

I have the ATI Radeon HD 5700 and I'm trying to setup dual monitors. I have one monitor connected to the DVI output and the other connected to the VGA port. The monitor connected via VGA port is showing up on my computer, any suggestions?


----------



## Lamboman23 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Re: Dual Monitors with an ATI Radeon HD 5700*

bump!


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Dual Monitors with an ATI Radeon HD 5700*

So only the monitor connected via VGA is showing up? Or vice-versa?

Right-click on desktop and click on "Screen Resolution" then hit the "Detect" button and see if it picks up both.

If that doesn't work then go into the Catalyst Control Center (ATI Control Panel) and see if it is detecting both (it's been a while since I have had an ATI card, so I can't give you exact instructions).


----------



## Lamboman23 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Re: Dual Monitors with an ATI Radeon HD 5700*



reventon said:


> So only the monitor connected via VGA is showing up? Or vice-versa?
> 
> Right-click on desktop and click on "Screen Resolution" then hit the "Detect" button and see if it picks up both.
> 
> If that doesn't work then go into the Catalyst Control Center (ATI Control Panel) and see if it is detecting both (it's been a while since I have had an ATI card, so I can't give you exact instructions).


 I was connecting the other monitor via VGA to the motherboard and no the graphics card, so I had to get an HDMI to DVI converter and everything is now squared away!


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Glad to hear you fixed it. Thanks for letting us know.


----------

